# First Real Estate Job



## A/Ox4

I was recently hired by a real estate agent, which is a market I've been trying to break into for a little while. The client was very happy, and I think they turned out pretty good too, but I know there's always room for improvement. Let me now what you think I could do to make things better. I didn't have the option to furnish the house myself, but was pleased to find some furniture still there. The one thing I really facepalmed over in post production was the couch pillow. 

I shot with a Nikon D750, Nikon 16-35, and an off camera flash mostly just ceiling bounced.


----------



## bogeyguy

I would try shooting without the overhead lights and table lamps turned on. The color they emit is not favorable to a good photo IMO. Let the flash do the lighting, one source of light should enhance the photos on the interior photos.


----------



## tirediron

bogeyguy said:


> I would try shooting without the overhead lights and table lamps turned on. The color they emit is not favorable to a good photo IMO. Let the flash do the lighting, one source of light should enhance the photos on the interior photos.


I'm going to respectfully disagree; I think having the interior lights (or at least some) can add significantly to the sense of warmth and comfort imparted by the images, BUT... it's important to gel your speedlights to match ambient!  Overall I'd say this is a good, solid set, and far superior to most images seen on the real estate market these days!


----------



## bribrius

lot of people are into the virtual video tours now have you tried your hand at that? Could be a value added service.


----------



## budget cruncher

A/Ox4 said:


> The one thing I really facepalmed over in post production was the couch pillow.


I agree.  Having that couch pillow move between shots is very disconcerting.  "It's ALIVE!"

Very nice otherwise.


----------



## A/Ox4

bribrius said:


> lot of people are into the virtual video tours now have you tried your hand at that? Could be a value added service.


I don't even know what that is. I've never seen one. I could try it, but I don't do it to sell, I do it because I enjoy phototrophic nice homes.


----------



## dennybeall

The photos are nice in my opinion. I prefer the lighting in that it looks natural to me.
A couple may have benefited from a little higher angle (holding the camera itself up higher)
I'm still trying to figure out how anyone could sit at that dining room table and eat??


----------



## fmw

Excellent job.


----------



## Watchful

Tiny house. What part of the country is this in?


----------



## table1349

A/Ox4 said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> lot of people are into the virtual video tours now have you tried your hand at that? Could be a value added service.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even know what that is. I've never seen one. I could try it, but I don't do it to sell, I do it because I enjoy phototrophic nice homes.
Click to expand...

- Evergreene Homes

How you get started. This is not a recommendation, there are lots of companies that make 360 software.
3DVista - Professional and Free Virtual Tour Software. Real Estate and Tourism Marketing.

I agree, nice job. I like the fotos, however the zombie pillow is a bit disconcerting.


----------



## pixmedic

the photos are as good or better than most of the shots I see in local housing magazines, so I would call these a win.


----------



## Braineack

I'd say you did a pretty good job.  The shot with the fan, the shadow you created is distracting and the fan's light wasn't balanced as well as the rest of the shots.


----------



## A/Ox4

Watchful said:


> Tiny house. What part of the country is this in?


1800sq/ft. California.


----------



## Watchful

Its a cute starter house. Nice pics.


----------



## table1349

Watchful said:


> Its a cute starter house. Nice pics.


----------



## table1349

pendo said:


> Hello.
> I makes your photos look best. You can easily submit photos from computer - phone, tablet, or even by Email. Simply upload photos, tell me what you want, and leave the rest to me.
> - Every photo is processed on Mac workstations, with large calibrated screens, secure cloud storage, top class softwares and cutting edge technologies.
> Service Description:
> - Edit real estate images with one exposure, multi exposure, high-end products, interior architecture images.
> - Edit the portrait photos.
> - Transfer photos from day to night, virtual dusk.
> I got to edit images related to real estate. Only 3 $ I can finish you with a beautiful photograph. The fastest delivery time, quality assurance for you. If you wish to contact for me. With 5 years of experience using Photoshop and depth of image editing item properties. I will please you and follow your request for a desired picture.


----------



## NathanKing

I do a lot of real estate work, often five or six properties per day. Your images are not bad. Several of them have color temperature issues. The only way around that is to light the room with speedlights or use brushes/masking in Photoshop to correct the warm or cool areas. Sometimes speedlights are not an option as realtors often need you to be in and out within 15-25 minutes. Most of the walls on the interior shots are straight, but the fifth image has considerable keystoning. I would also hit some of the dark areas around/under the furniture with an exposure adjustment brush. A little goes a long way to making the room look inviting.

Look for small details that are askew. I would have moved the pillow in the third and fourth image as the corner is being smashed into the sofa. The shadow created by your flash and the ceiling fan on the third image also looks a bit unnatural. The camera position on the last image is slightly low, but I understand that you wanted to get the chair in the frame without introducing distortion. Without a tilt/shift lens I may have tilted the camera down slightly and corrected the perspective to get a view from a more natural height.


----------



## cnoevl21

IMO you may have your camera a little too low. I tend to keep mine 4.5-5ft for interiors, usually 5-6ft for exteriors. I try to be 6"-1' above couches, beds, countertops, etc.
A good trick is to take one shot using flash and one shot with just ambient light. Use the flash as your base, then mask in the ambient to bring back some of the natural look to the room.
I highly suggest going on youtube and watch Rich Baum tutorials. They will help you out a lot


----------

